# Vadai Barrel



## thruhike00 (Apr 9, 2016)

After numerous phone calls and emails, I finally heard back from them. They are out of different size barrels for a few months. They don't let you preorder but tell you they will put a hold on a barrel for you. I wanted a 23L and 40L. 
If anyone has a 23L alternate with good quality it would be appreciated. I would like to get some wine in a barrel asap. Thanks!

Also curious if you can use the all in one wine pump to pull from a barrel? I would think pulling a vacuum on a barrel would be bad for it, and maybe not even possible.


----------



## David219 (Apr 9, 2016)

Pulling from a barrel isn't a problem, because the vacuum is pulled from the receiving container. Racking into the barrel is where your concern is valid.
You can message Steve, and he can give you the best answer regarding AIO use with a barrel. As I recall, I ordered a bung to accommodate the barrel hole as well as larger diameter tubing. I also kept my finger on the release to pull just enough of a vacuum to transfer in the wine and no more.
My barrel still developed two small, easily fixed with wax, leaks afterwards. I absolutely LOVE my AIO and sing its praises from the rooftops...both the equipment and its maker...but I gravity siphon into my barrel.
That's my experience...but talk to Steve.


----------



## geek (Apr 9, 2016)

The 23l Vadai can get a 8.5 bung if I remember that is the correct bung size.
Talk to Steve, he has it and that bung works fine when racking into the barrel.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 9, 2016)

Vadai was out of stock? For a few months? Wow. 

Yes, Steve does make a bung for barrels. The 23L take an 8.5 stopper, as Varis mentioned. And for storage, Vadai sells a nice solid silicone stopper.


----------



## ColemanM (Apr 9, 2016)

What about other retailers. Morewine sell them I believe.


----------



## Tnuscan (Apr 9, 2016)

They are backorder too.


----------



## geek (Apr 10, 2016)

Check with M&M.


----------



## thruhike00 (Apr 18, 2016)

Anybody know what size bung this takes. 
http://www.juicegrape.com/Barrel-Hungarian-Oak-23LTR-6gal/
Reason for asking is the only bung size they sell is #11 and the Vadai takes 8.5. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## thruhike00 (Apr 22, 2016)

Ended up with this guy hitting my doorstep today. Paid $30 more than ordering direct and no beeswax, which surprised me. Going to have it full tomorrow after hot and cold soak to make sure of no leaks. Looking forward to learning the barrel rotation and moving on to grapes in the near future.


----------



## cmsben61 (Apr 22, 2016)

That's a work of art!


----------



## geek (Apr 22, 2016)

They are pretty...!! [emoji7]


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 22, 2016)

thruhike00 said:


> Ended up with this guy hitting my doorstep today. Paid $30 more than ordering direct and no beeswax, which surprised me. Going to have it full tomorrow after hot and cold soak to make sure of no leaks. Looking forward to learning the barrel rotation and moving on to grapes in the near future.



Where did you purchase?


----------



## thruhike00 (Apr 22, 2016)

http://www.juicegrape.com/Barrel-Hun...ak-23LTR-6gal/
I am going to wait until Vadai has 40l in stock again and get from them. I did a hot soak and no leaks, then a cold soak and no leaks. Filled it with chardonnay and put it in a tub in case of slight leaking. Already made my redneck stand. Didn't care how the stand looked as it will end up in the pantry under some shelves, so it will not be out for show.


----------

